# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Adelaide recyclers

## Tonzz

Its been many years since Ive looked at the building recyclers around Adelaide. 
Holey moley jack man prices have jumped. although must admit I spent most time at DeYoungs, another shift!!!?? Are they really realistic with their prices or just gouging. 
I am not trying to cast bad blood but are their prices realistic?

----------


## 100notout

I have gone to two here in Adelaide, and in the end it was less expensive to buy the items new!!!

----------


## OBBob

Reclaimed timber furniture etc. is very popular at the moment and has inflated pricing quite a bit ... depending what you were after.    The Junk Map Find secondhand and upcycle businesses | The Junk Map

----------

